# The LP Cover Challenge



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of seriousness floating around here lately. As an educational _and_ entertaining break, I offer this:

The LP cover revealed here was published by Westminster Records to, ah, cover the release of a famous classical work by a famous British composer. I have removed the Identifying caption. Care to make a guess?

View attachment 9879


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Planets. This whole Westminster Gold series was a hoot. Check out Wagner...and this one.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Planets. This whole Westminster Gold series was a hoot. Check out Wagner...and this one.


Nice bust!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Lots of seriousness floating around here lately. As an educational _and_ entertaining break, I offer this:
> 
> The LP cover revealed here was published by Westminster Records to, ah, cover the release of a famous classical work by a famous British composer. I have removed the Identifying caption. Care to make a guess?
> 
> View attachment 9879


Wagner opera.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

@ KenOC. On your suggestion, I did a google search on the Westminster Gold covers. Some of those are truly mind-boggling. My favourite is this one: http://www.kimbawlion.com/westminstergold/WGM-8113a.jpg

I'm totally mystified with this one. Is it Bream plays Bach (at tennis)? The long black lace sleeves are.... interesting.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

_KenOC_ nailed it (Holst, The Planets). I'm guessing that the tie-in is Space Opera, lending some points to_ HC_'s guess.

That's the only quirky cover I have on file. If anyone else has an appropriate LP and cares to scan it in with the ID hidden... I may be inspired to make more contributions. I have some dandy LP covers around here.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Wagner opera.


Wagner opera you say?









The whole series is here: http://www.kimbawlion.com/westminstergold//index.htm


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Wagner opera you say?


Nice cans... this could get old very quickly. 

I'll be no good at this game, but I'll add this cover of an LP I own. I affectionately call it 'Man pees against tree in front of shop mannequin'. It is a famous composition by a Russian composer, but I can't see the relevance myself. If someone has seen this before, I'll be impressed.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I like this one:

View attachment 9882


Amusing connection.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

OK, here's one, identifying stuff removed. A couple of dead fish, looks like, being wrapped in a page of musical manuscript. What unfortunate composer had his music delievered in this LP cover? Extra credit: What LP-sized piece, what artists?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Not very many people know that before he wrote his famous piece, Herr Schubert did a practice run called "The Trout Duo." 

This cover commemorates that early venture.

Don't know the artists, but one of 'em's gotta be some Hungarian guy named Ivan. Gotta be.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> OK, here's one, identifying stuff removed. A couple of dead fish, looks like, being wrapped in a page of musical manuscript. What unfortunate composer had his music delievered in this LP cover? Extra credit: What LP-sized piece, what artists?
> 
> View attachment 9883


I'll bite... ptui. I mean, Debussy, La Mer.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Both guesses were better than reality! Here's the unretouched cover.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Both guesses were better than reality! Here's the unretouched cover.
> 
> View attachment 9887


Hmm. What the heck is the connection _there_?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hmm. What the heck is the connection _there_?


Maybe the guy who did the cover doesn't like Brahms? "Here's all that his music's good for!"


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw a one hour film on tv ages ago on Brahm's life. It was a docu-drama type thing. So when he was young, he was frolicking with a female music student of his in the nude in a river. All that stuff. But his old age was not so sexy. He lived in a bachelor apartment and ate tinned fish and flung the empty tin across the room (I think it was herrings). Grumpy as hell (his cleaning lady must have wondered what the hell is this guy doing, throwing cans around like that?). Anyway, maybe that's how he got inspiration for the clarinet quintet (the 2nd symphony was long done and dusted way before all that).


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Fantastic thread, Hilly!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This one shouldn't be hard to guess. The cover is for what 20th century work?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

American in Paris?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> American in Paris?


Aw, it was too easy! Next time no freebies.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sadly, I've seen the majority of the rather odd covered records. I might have to sit this thread out.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Sadly, I've seen the majority of the rather odd covered records. I might have to sit this thread out.


OK, sit for a while anyway because we've got another softball here.


----------



## palJacky (Nov 27, 2010)

death and the maiden?

Or my girlfriend three days after I make her the beneficiary to my life insurance....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The second possibility is closer. :lol:


----------



## palJacky (Nov 27, 2010)

merry widow then...

Perhaps this longshot
the suite from 'the love of three oranges'...what other march would be better suited for my funeral?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Westminster were in trouble at this point and obviously hired a marketing manager who knew nothing of classical-type customers,I actually felt embarassed to purchase the things.
On top of that they decided to economise on material and their surfaces went from very good to lousy.
The monstrosities were not issued in the UK to my knowledge.
Mind you other companies were not guiltless,who remembers the CBS cover for the Gould/Stokowski "Emperor" where they were portrayed as truck drivers in their cab cartoon style?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

palJacky said:


> merry widow then...


palJacky wins that vacation in Tannu Tuva! The full cover...


----------

